# http://gwan.com/ anyone try this?



## capitalism (Mar 30, 2017)

seems interesting for performance freaks

yes I have heard of varnish

now

what the newest hardcore fast web setup?
ha-poxy strips SSL----->varnish---?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2017)

capitalism said:


> what the newest hardcore fast web setup?
> ha-poxy strips SSL----->varnish---?


There's nothing new about that setup, it's been around for quite a few years. I actually set up HAProxy for a client a few years back. Didn't use Varnish though, it wasn't needed and I didn't want to add unnecessary complexity. HAProxy does terminate incoming SSL, connections to the backend servers are plain HTTP. This setup has been running for a couple of years now. Never had any issues. It actually made my life a lot easier as I can simply take backend servers offline (for updates for example) without impacting the service itself.


----------



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

do you use gwan as the appserver? How is that experience?
I actually read you don't need varnish if you use gwan? It's so fast...
What do you have behind haproxy? varnish? and or nginx? lighty? gwan claims even better..


----------

